# JCB Teleskid



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.jcb.com/en-us/products/teleskid/teleskid-3ts-8t-ag

I found it very interesting. I can only imagine the price tag.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I think its 80k to 100k. Certainly would be a very handy machine but I doubt I'll ever see one here.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sat in one last march at a farm show.IIRC he told me 80K.Salesman said they was hot item and selling fast LOL.Side door sure is nice.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Its kind of an odd machine.12,600 lb but only a 1600 lb rated lift..On a skidsteer a 12k skidsteer could probably lift around 3500-4000 lb. A wheeled skidsteer with a 1600 lb lift only weights about 5800 lbs. I assume the rated lift is with the boom extended, but 1600 doesn't seam like enough to do any good. It would struggle with big round bales, pallets of stone would be a no go...So who is buying these things and what are they using them for??


----------



## neffequipment (Feb 19, 2014)

It looks to me like the blending of the telehandler and skidsteer would only make sense for folks who need to be extremely maneuverable in very tight quarters, and then have to lift pretty high. Can't really see any other situation where it would be advantageous to have one. And for 80K I would think you could buy a good used telehandler and skid steer. I'm thinking it would have to be marketed to a very small group of people.


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

I demo'd one this fall, tried my best to put it through it's paces and compare to my Deere 333D. Overall, I was very impressed with the machine and very comparable on lifting capacity. Likely I would have one here now, but the dealer was way low on trade-in for my machine. Price I was quoted was $76,500, and had a four month lead time to get one, as they had already sold all of their pre-order machines.

I do not remember the specs on the unit, but agree that 1600lb lift is way low for this machine. I was able to lift a full pallet of retaining wall block (3600lbs) at full extension (would likely be too unstable to drive with that load fully extended, but it lifted it without issue). It had no problem handling big round bales. A real benefit that I noticed was I could load the flatbed trailer with round bales from one side, instead of driving to both sides. Also, loading the top row of bales was no issue with the boom extended. Would be very nice for stacking bales in a barn with accumulator, as my stack area is a little tight to maneuver telehandler.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I can see a couple of jobs where the teleskid would be nice. As Purdue just mentioned loading and unloading big bales from one side of trailer. Being able to load any size tmr mixer, my current bobcat does fine with mine but 250 Deere that preceded it needed a ramp. I just can't see many people who can justify the cost at 80k.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Video on it says it will lift 3600 lbs retracted. So I assume the 1500 lbs is extended out to 13 feet.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Just wait a few years and then search for used ones if like me don't want to pay $80k. About 5 years ago it was hard to find a lower priced used compact wheel loader as they were kinda new. Now they are coming onto the used market more often.


----------



## chadk66 (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't see this handling much weight at much distance from the machine. I have used booms/extended poles with my skid steer and it's sketchy. I did own a JCB skid steer once and it was awesome having that side door. Now at my older age it would really be nice.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> Its kind of an odd machine.12,600 lb but only a 1600 lb rated lift..On a skidsteer a 12k skidsteer could probably lift around 3500-4000 lb. A wheeled skidsteer with a 1600 lb lift only weights about 5800 lbs. I assume the rated lift is with the boom extended, but 1600 doesn't seam like enough to do any good. It would struggle with big round bales, pallets of stone would be a no go...So who is buying these things and what are they using them for??


I compared the specs to JD machines, tracks only. I found odd that the hp. was equivalent to the small JD skidsteers at 74 HP and the roc retracted was comparable to the 100 hp JD. (gross) roc on the JCB 3695 lbs.

I can think of many applications that would make it handy here but at $80,000 not going to happen, at least not new.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Neighbor does excavating, says the jcb is underpowered for size. I believe the tier 4 regs is the reason jcb doesn't have a compatible engine any larger.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

PaMike said:


> Its kind of an odd machine.12,600 lb but only a 1600 lb rated lift..On a skidsteer a 12k skidsteer could probably lift around 3500-4000 lb. A wheeled skidsteer with a 1600 lb lift only weights about 5800 lbs. I assume the rated lift is with the boom extended, but 1600 doesn't seam like enough to do any good. It would struggle with big round bales, pallets of stone would be a no go...So who is buying these things and what are they using them for??


That is incorrect. I'm a JCB Sales Rep. Retracted it's rated for 3600# ("rated" on skids is only 35% of it's actual performance). It will lift a lot more. Fully extended yes its rated at 1600# for the track version.

They can dump over a 12'2" wagon/truck, unload a semi from one side, reach 3' below grade. They are very nice machines. The guys that are buying them up are able to replace 2 machines for 1. If you can get one for under $80,000 you got a pretty good deal. I think most places are asking for 80-82, and they list out for roughly 91 (track version).

Wheel version are a little lighter so I think the lift capacity is about 100# less, but you can get them in the mid 60s


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It can dig 3' below grade....that's a good feature not commonly found on a SS


----------

